# Shelby07 Herf 2 (mini herf but with Litto Gomez)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I met Mark (shelby07) and Tony (Turk10mm) out at The Smoke Ring in Sugarland TX yesterday for a Litto Gomez event. Tony couldn't stay long so he just picked up some smokes and left (hence no pics of him) me and mark got to stay a little longer. Here are the pics.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm assuming that's shelby's car, my dream car!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Litto makes some damn fine cigars. The Shelby looks awesome.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like fun guys!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Litto is the ultimate Cigar Pimp. As for Shelby's car... ...well, it is slow.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good thing about Mark being down here in Houston, being at sea level and with our heavy air his car performed better here than up in Colorado.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Man, looks like an awesome time!


----------

